# Windows Explorer Startansicht



## Niklas L (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, 

ich benutze Windows XP und mich nervt es tierisch, dass jedesmal, wenn ich den Windows Explorer öffne, der Inhalt von "C:" (im linken bereich) erweitert angezeigt wird und ich den Inhalt irgendeines Unterordners (um genau zu sein: mein startmenü) (im rechten bereich) sehe.

Ich würde gerne am Anfang (im rechten Fenster) den Inhalt des Ordners "Arbeitsplatz" sehen und alle anderen Ordner sollen (im linken bereich)reduziert angezeigt werden.

Ich habe leider keine Option gefunden, die mir weiterhilft. Hoffentlich befindet sich hier jemand, der eine Lösnug hat.

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Gruß Niklas


----------



## phi_2k (6. Dezember 2003)

Ich hatte das Problem auch. Ich hab mir dann einfach eine Verknüpfung mit C:\Windows\Explorer.exe erstellt. Über folgende Parameter:

_%SystemRoot%\explorer.exe /e,C:_ 

kannst du dann als Parameter deinen Zielpfad übergeben. Den Arbeitsplatz kannst du aber leider nicht über diesen Weg öffnen


----------



## Niklas L (6. Dezember 2003)

*verschiedene Verknüpfungen*

Hallo, vielen Dank für deine Antwort! 

Das mit der Verknüpfung klappt zwar, allerdings habe ich noch folgendes herausgefunden:

Wenn ich über Start-Programme-Zubehör-Windows Explorer den Explorer öffne, kann ich mit Hilfe deiner Verknüpfung einen bestimmten Ordner ansehen.

Wenn ich aber über (rechte Maustaste auf) Start und dann auf Explorer klicke, kommt weiterhin mein Startmenü. Diese Verknüpfung scheine ich nicht konfigurieren zu können. Mit diesem Weg gehe ich nämlich üblicherweise in den Windows Explorer. Hast du eine Idee, wie man auch dort die Verknüpfung ändern kann?

Vielen Dank!

Niklas


----------



## Erpel (7. Dezember 2003)

Hm, ich habe den "Explorer" Eintrag im Kontextmenü des Start-Knopfes immer so verstanden, dass damit gemeint ist: Öffne das startmenü im Explorer!


----------



## Niklas L (7. Dezember 2003)

Das könnte sein. Daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Wenn das stimmt, dann müsste man es auch nicht konfigurieren können.

Ich hab mir jetzt Tastenkombinationen eingerichtet, um schnell den Explorer zu öffnen.

Niklas


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (8. Dezember 2003)

hi,

eigentlich braucht man keine Verknüpfungen. Einfach Windowstaste und E drücken und man bekommt das was du haben willst. Nämlich den Explorer mit Arbeitsplatz auf der linken Seite.


----------



## Niklas L (8. Dezember 2003)

Cool! DANKE!


----------

